# New Seiko



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Check out the new Seiko IGNITION 1/1000Sec Chrono, if you can find it







.

So new that google cant even find it









No second hand to be mis aligned with the marks. My pet hate with quartz.


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Pic here : http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/press_img/2006/PR_2006_0927.jpg (deliberately not linked as leeching images is bad form).


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I rather like that







- wonder how much they go for


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes....it is different. Not bad at all


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Very interesting model!

Â£ ?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

They made a 1/100 Analogue chronograph more than 15 years ago...this one from my collection for interest.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I think I prefer Roger's over the new one, it's to modern for me


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Generally like the watch, the shape is nice as is the dial but the pushers!!









Looks like three pieces of toast popping out out of a toaster .......... yuk

Roy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

USEDMODEL said:


> Looks like three pieces of toast popping out out of a toaster .......... yuk


Nice way of putting it


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

USEDMODEL said:


> Generally like the watch, the shape is nice as is the dial but the pushers!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roy, I wonder if anyone's ever described a watch so?









The jury's still out here on the watch, cannot make my mind up.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

That's one good lookin' piece of kit.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've found this watch for sale on a Japanese site. There seem to be 3 or 4 variations & prices range from Yen 49,800 (Â£217) to Yen 56,800 (Â£248) - not sure if they're available outside Japan yet. It seems they're solar powered with radio controlled atomic time calibration &, apparently, this is the first time these two features have been combined in a Seiko watch. Cases seem to be titanium, nice looking watch despite that though







(I'm not a Ti fan unfortunately). One other point is that the hands look a bit weedy when the watch is seen face on - still like it though


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> I've found this watch for sale on a Japanese site. There seem to be 3 or 4 variations & prices range from Yen 49,800 (Â£217) to Yen 56,800 (Â£248) - not sure if they're available outside Japan yet. It seems they're solar powered with radio controlled atomic time calibration &, apparently, this is the first time these two features have been combined in a Seiko watch. Cases seem to be titanium, nice looking watch despite that though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just found a price.

Didn't realise they're solar. Having bad luck with solar watches lately.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Some more info straight out of the babelfish online translation service









Ignition analog & the digital 1/1000 chronographs * 2006 October sale schedule * * in reservation acceptance * the □quartz (electric battery life approximately 3 years precision lunar equation Â±15 second) □stopwatch function (1/1000 second measurement 24 Hour Meters) □lap memory function (100 laps) □alarm function (daily alarm 2ch) there is a □timer functional □demonstration functional □antimagnetic air, (1 kind) the □glass sapphire glass (nonreflective coating) □case material titanium (the part hard urethane) + diamond sealed coating (reverse side cover titanium) * being compatible the combination, lightness and resistance scar characteristic of the diamond seal to the titanium body It is. There is a □band material stainless steel + hard urethane □noctilucence, (ルミブライト) □waterproof 10 atmosphere waterproof □case diameter approximately 44mm thickness approximately 12.2mm


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> I just found a price.
> 
> Didn't realise they're solar. Having bad luck with solar watches lately.


The info I've posted above (via Babelfish) is for the watch linked to in this thread & I'm not sure if this one is solar. Interesting to see that the case & bracelet feature a combination of titanium & urethane.

I'm liking it more & more


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Think i'll pass on this one









Already have a perfectly good set of watches.

Roy


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> I've found this watch for sale on a Japanese site. There seem to be 3 or 4 variations & prices range from Yen 49,800 (Â£217) to Yen 56,800 (Â£248) - not sure if they're available outside Japan yet. It seems they're solar powered with radio controlled atomic time calibration &, apparently, this is the first time these two features have been combined in a Seiko watch. Cases seem to be titanium, nice looking watch despite that though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice price, and I have to say reasonably tempting but the Ti puts me off too









It's not the first solar/radio watdch - they did a Brightz World Time one a year or so ago (model SAGZ007) that can be found for Â£550 ish, looks nice, no chrono, but has Sapphire, hardened Ti and weighs 77g on the bracelet. Only 36mm tho


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

rsykes2000 said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > I've found this watch for sale on a Japanese site. There seem to be 3 or 4 variations & prices range from Yen 49,800 (Â£217) to Yen 56,800 (Â£248) - not sure if they're available outside Japan yet. It seems they're solar powered with radio controlled atomic time calibration &, apparently, this is the first time these two features have been combined in a Seiko watch. Cases seem to be titanium, nice looking watch despite that though
> ...


Yes.....thats the one I almost bought on my last trip there....wish I had now as they have discontinued the model I fancied (two models) and the current version is a bit too blingy for my liking.

Best regards David


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> rsykes2000 said:
> 
> 
> > pauluspaolo said:
> ...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Griff......????????????????????


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Griff...are those shackles on the bench??


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

A bit small for his wrist.......and that's what worries me!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> Griff......????????????????????










:lol:







:lol:







:lol:







:lol:







:lol:







:lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I quite like toast.... 3 slices looks great and reminds me of another watch that I cant quite place atm...

Â£250 for one sounds very reasonable indeed... if anyone finds a link or a review please do let me know as Im tempted...


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Despite slightly going off quartz, I really like that. Or at least I did until the toast comparisons! The buttons could be smaller I suppose.

Andrew.


----------

